
Why Microsoft Will Slaughter Its Windows Mobile and PC Partners - blasdel
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/08/20/why-microsoft-will-slaughter-its-windows-mobile-and-pc-partners-and-what-it-means-for-apple-and-google/
======
zyb09
Sometimes when I'm stoned I get these "visions" too. Usually they get
scrambled down in notepad, just to be discarded and laughed at the next day.
Never would advise to blog them immediately!

------
jsz0
Microsoft's Apple envy is getting ridiculous at this point.

